# Big Buck shot near Dazey/Hannaford?



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

So who has pictures of this buck? Heard it was a dandy... 170-180 with mass... they thought it was shot down along the river or the lake somewhere?

Anyone?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Did you hear about this from the same people who told you about PETA buying deer licenses? :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ahh touche'

Yep I did ... but they _promised_ this one was true! :lol:

Maybe they should quit passing on the bar stories huh?

Pretty sure we'll have pics soon of this one. I'm waiting for an email from them, as supposedly someone took pics at the Big Buck contest at the bar? :huh:

We'll see...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Ryan,

I had pictures earlier, but as I drove by Steele, some of the aliens dropped down and siezed the pictures. Sorry!!!! :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Are you sure you weren't by Tappen?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Is this the buck you are talking about? All I know about this one is that it was shot in the Sheyenne Valley. It grossed 173". Sorry for the bad pic but if you look close enough you can see that it's main beam is busted on one side. Also, there was supposedly a drop tine busted off. They figured it would have went around 190" if nothing was busted off.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

gulp.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

ps.... heard a high school kid shot a buck (nontypical) that supposedly goes 210 or so up in the turtle's this past weekend. Something like 17 points (5x12) if the story is true. Supposed to be a brute.


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

i think the one that is winning the big buck contest in 2c is a 181.


----------

